# Quá trình bé học cách sử dụng thìa



## LamMyTram (25/4/20)

Sau giai đoạn tập bốc đồ ăn cho vào miệng, cha mẹ có thể dạy trẻ cách cầm thìa tự xúc thức ăn. Hoạt động này không chỉ giúp bé biết ăn uống độc lập hơn mà còn hoàn thiện kỹ năng vận động, cầm nắm đồ vật của bé. Muốn dạy trẻ biết cầm thìa tự xúc thức ăn, cha mẹ chỉ cần kiên trì thực hiện theo các giai đoạn sau:



​
Quá trình bé học cách sử dụng thìa

*Giai đoạn 1: Làm quen*
Ban đầu khi mẹ đưa cho bé thìa cùng với thức ăn đựng trong bát, bé sẽ nghĩ rằng mẹ đưa cho bé đồ chơi mới vì thế bé say mê khám phá bằng mọi cách. Bé sẽ cho vào mồm gặm để xem có ăn được hay không, hoặc đơn giản là bé đang trong giai đoạn mọc răng nên ngứa răng, gặm thìa cứng thấy thích thú. Bé có thể sẽ vứt thức ăn ở trong bát đi vì nghĩ rằng thức ăn đó làm vướng víu quá trình chơi vs đồ chơi của bé và cũng do trước đó bé đã được khám phá thức ăn rồi nên không thấy hứng thứ với chung. Điều này không có gì đáng ngạc nhiên hay phẫn nộ, vì bé cảm thấy chưa sẵn sàng để sử dụng thìa.
Bé cũng sẽ vứt thìa và bát nhằm phục vụ cho công cuộc thử nghiệm khoa học của mình. Thông thường cha mẹ hay hiểu lầm những hành vi trên của con là chống đối nhưng thực tế thì đa số các bé tầm tuổi này làm thế để khám phá mọi thứ xung quanh. Tuy nhiên, phụ huynh không nên tỏ thái độ ủng hộ, khuyến khích hành động của bé, cũng không nên la mắng bé quá gay gắt. Hãy cố gắng luôn luôn chỉ cho bé một cách rõ ràng và nghiêm túc rằng thìa, bát, thức ăn dùng để làm gì, nên để ở đâu và hành động vứt đồ là không nên. Nếu thực hiện rõ ràng ngay từ đầu thì khi đến độ tuổi bé đủ nhận thức về nguyên nhân – hậu quả, mẹ sẽ không phải mất thời gian sửa thói quen xấu cho bé nữa.
Cha mẹ hãy cứ để bé thử nghiệm và nhắc nhở, rút kinh nghiệm dần cho bé, sẽ tới lúc bé nhận ra cần phải cầm thìa thế nào cho đúng – quá trình làm quen với thìa, bát thông thường mất từ 1 – 3 tháng, hoặc lâu hơn và nó được tính từ mốc bé bốc nhón một cách thành thạo.

*Giai đoạn 2: Nhận thức*
Sau khi khám phá đủ và quan sát cách người lớn sử dụng thìa thì bé dần dận nhận ra vai trò của thìa và bát. Lúc này, mẹ sẽ thấy bé loay hoay bắt chước người lớn xúc đồ ăn. Ban đầu con sẽ rất vụng về và hay cáu vì làm mãi mà không thành công. Trẻ sẽ phản ứng bằng cách vứt thìa đi, vứt đồ ăn, khóc lóc đòi ra khỏi ghế hoặc lơ luôn cái thìa, chỉ ăn bốc. Quá trình nhận thức này thông thường mất 2 – 5 tháng.
Bé cần hội tụ đủ các kĩ năng về sự phối hợp, sự khéo léo, sự dẻo dai và thế lực thì mới có thể sử dụng thìa xúc thức ăn. Vì vậy, ở những thời điểm này, có thể bé đã hiểu được dùng thìa để làm gì nhưng do chưa chuẩn bị đủ các yếu tố nên có những bé sẽ tạm ngừng việc luyện tập lại, quay trở về bốc thức ăn, cho đến lúc sẵn sàng. Do vậy cha mẹ cần kiên trì và không nên thúc ép bé.

*Giai đoạn 3: Luyện tập*
Sau thời gian vụng về ban đầu thì bé sẽ dần dần hứng thú, biết và chịu dùng thìa xúc đồ ăn dù vẫn còn 8 phần rơi, 2 phần ăn. Thường thì các bé sẽ thiên là xúc loại thức ăn như lỏng, sệt hoặc khô, nát, những loại thức ăn mà bẽ dễ xúc. Sau khi thành thạo với các dạng đồ ăn đó thì bé mới chuyển sang luyện xúc dạng thức ăn khác. Quá trình luyện tập thông thường mất tới 3 – 5 tháng.
Theo như tài liệu nước ngoài về ăn dặm thông thường (không phải BLW) thì 15 – 18 tháng mới là thời gian đa số các bé tập xúc thìa. Vì vậy, nếu con tới 14 – 15 tháng vẫn thờ ơ với chiếc thìa thì cũng đừng lo lắng quá, có thể các bé chậm hơn so với các bé khác mà thôi.

*Giai đoạn 4: Kĩ năng thành thạo*
Tùy vào khả năng của từng bé mà thời gian bé tập luyện với thìa sẽ lâu hay mau. Tuy nhiên phần lớn các bé sẽ sử dụng thìa thuần thục trong 18 – 24 tháng tuổi. Mẹ không nên sốt ruột, thúc giục bé và cũng không nên cáu gắt khi thấy bé vụng về hay bực bội trong khi sử dụng thìa. Bé tập bốc, nhón đã khó, tập thìa lại càng khó khăn hơn nhiều nên hãy cho bé nhiều thời gian nhé bố mẹ.

Bố mẹ cần hỗ trợ bé như thế nào?



​
Kiên trì và đừng tỏ ra nản lòng, không nên thúc giục và so sánh con với các bé cùng tuổi. Cha mẹ hãy dựa vào quá trình tập thìa ở trên để dự đoán được còn cần gì ở mỗi giai đoạn. Hãy tạo điều kiện và thời gian cho con làm quen, tìm hiểu được công dụng của thìa và bát. Cung cấp cho con những dụng cụ, món ăn phù hợp để con luyện tập.
Kĩ năng nhanh hay chậm hoàn toàn phụ thuộc và sự sẵn sàng, sự phối hợp của các bộ phận trong cơ thể. Do đó việc này cũng không thể hiện rằng bé giỏi hay khéo léo hơn các bé khác. Mỗi trẻ là một cá thể phát triển độc lập và duy nhất, vì vậy mẹ hãy chỉ nên nhìn vào sự phát triển của con để điều chỉnh cho phù hợp chứ không nên so sánh với bất kỳ trẻ nào khác và áp đặt lên con.
Cha mẹ cũng nên dùng thìa để ăn cơm. Mục đích để giúp bé nhận ra cách sử dụng thìa và để bé bắt chước làm theo.Có thể chuẩn bị sẵn 4-5 chiếc thìa và nĩa khác nhau để xem bé thích dùng loại nào nhất. Việc sử dụng thìa có thể chia ra làm 2 kĩ năng chính cơ bản :

Kĩ năng múc: múc thức ăn lên từ bát
Kĩ năng gập cổ tay: gập cổ tay để đưa thìa thức ăn từ bát lên tới miệng chính xác.
Một số bé sẽ thích học kĩ năng múc trước khi học được kĩ năng gập cổ tay.Các bé này thường biết xúc thật gọn và khéo trước khi biết đưa đồ ăn vào miệng. Bé sẽ thường làm rơi vãi gần như hết thìa đồ ăn trên đường di chuyển của thìa và gặp khó khăn khi đưa thìa vào miệng. Một số bé khác lại thích học cách điều khiển cánh tay, cổ tay khi đang dùng thìa trước khi học được cách múc đồ ăn. các con khi được cung cấp một thìa đồ ăn đã múc sẵn có thể tự đưa vào miệng rất chính xác, nhưng lại gặp nhiều khó khăn khi cố gắng tự múc thức ăn lên từ bát.
Việc mẹ cần làm là quan sát và nhận biết bé thuộc nhóm nào để hỗ trợ phù hợp. Khi bé bước vào giai đoạn làm quen, bạn hãy cung cấp 2 kiểu tập thìa để xác định xem con thuộc nhóm bé “múc giỏi” hay bé “đưa vào miệng giỏi”
Cung cấp cho bé 1 bát đồ ăn với nhóm thức ăn dễ xúc như súp, sữa chua hoặc cơm rang, nếu bé múc thức ăn vào thìa tốt nhưng gập cổ tay lóng ngóng, tức là bé thuộc nhóm “múc giỏi”
Nếu bé không thể múc được đồ ăn,hoặc gặp khó khăn khi múc, lúc đó hãy thử đưa một thìa đã có sẵn thức ăn trên đó ( ví dụ như cháo hoặc súp ) và bé biết cách đưa thìa lên miệng dù vẫn còn ngượng nghịu thì lúc đó có thể coi bé thuộc nhóm “đưa vào miệng giỏi”
Nếu bé chưa múc và đưa vào miệng cũng không sao cả, mẹ hãy cứ kiên trì giới thiệu thìa, bát cùng các món ăn dễ xúc cho con. Hoặc có thể chuyển cho con tập dùng nĩa trước.

Đối với các bé thiên về kĩ năng múc

Mẹ nên cung cấp cho bé một chiếc thìa đã có sẵn các món “bám dính tốt” như xôi,cháo đặc,khoai nghiền,sinh tố … vì những món ăn này sẽ khó bị rơi rớt nhưng vẫn còn dính một ít lên thìa khi bé di chuyển tay lên miệng và bé sẽ dễ dàng học được cách điều khiển chỉnh tay cho phù hợp mà không lo thức ăn bị rơi ra hết.
Khi bé đã học được cách điều chỉnh tay chính xác với chiếc thìa có sẵn thức ăn “dính”,mẹ có thể cho bé ăn thử tự “múc”các món lỏng,dễ xúc hơn như súp,canh rồi tiếp đó là đến các món rời như cơm rang, thịt băm, rau băm nhỏ để tăng độ khó và tập luyện thêm sự khéo léo cho trẻ.
Thức ăn dạng dẻo,quá dính như cơm dẻo , xôi tuy khó rơi vãi nhưng lại khó xúc vào thìa, Nên nếu mẹ chọn cách xúc sẵn cho con thì sau khi bé đã biết đưa thức ăn lên miệng rồi thì mẹ nên tránh để bé tiếp xúc với dạng này vì dễ làm bé cáu do xúc mãi thức ăn không được.
Đối với các bé thiên về kĩ năng gập cổ tay

Bạn hãy cho bé tập sử dụng nĩa trước với các món ăn dạng viên hoặc miếng nhỏ như cà rốt, thịt viên, xoài…
Ban đầu là chiếc nĩa có xiên sẵn thức ăn,sau khi bé đưa thức ăn vào miệng thành thạo thì bạn hãy để cho bé tự xiên ( bạn cần phải luôn ở bên cạnh bé khi bé sử dụng nĩa và không cho bé cầm nĩa khi đã ra khỏi ghế ăn ) Các bé trong nhóm này có thể rất nhanh chóng biết cách xiên thức ăn vào nĩa và tự đưa lên miệng chính xác mà hầu như không gặp mấy trở ngại. dần dần,khi bé khéo léo hơn, mẹ có thể thay nĩa bằng thìa, sử dụng một vài món ăn dạng sệt , dễ “dính” như bí đỏ nghiền,.. để giúp bé học cách múc lên gọn gàng.
Không có bằng chứng nào về việc liệu bé biết múc trước hay bé gập cổ tay trước sẽ nhanh học được cách sử dụng thìa thành thạo hơn.
Dần dà, khi bé khéo hơn,mẹ có thể cho bé cầm các loại thìa nĩa khác nhau,thêm thực đơn đa dạng từ thức ăn đặt sẵn lên thìa,tới được để trong bát… hoặc cho bé tự chọn thìa,nĩa của mình, cùng mẹ dọn bàn ăn khi tới bữa ăn để bé thêm hào hứng và chứng tỏ vai trò của bé rất quan trọng.
Với mỗi một thìa xúc thành công vào miệng,kể cả làm rớt ra ngoài cũng đừng mắng mỏ bé, hãy coi việc đó là bình thường và để bé luyện tập tiếp. Nên nhớ, kiên trì và tin tưởng bé là nguyên tắc chủ đạo giúp bố mẹ và bé thành công. Như vậy, thay vì sốt ruột, mẹ nên chờ đợi và khen ngợi bé ngay khi có thể :

Khi bé biết cách cầm thìa đúng, hãy khen bé
Khi bé không vứt bát và thìa đi nữa,mà chăm chú khám phá,hãy khen bé
Khi bé cố gắng bắt chước bố mẹ, ăn trong bát, tiếp xúc thức ăn lên, dù không thành công, hãy khen bé
Khi bé xúc được thìa thức ăn đầu tiên lên, hãy khen bé
Tránh sửa tư thế cầm thìa của con hay cầm tay con để xúc thìa rồi đưa lên miệng vì đa số các bé thích tự làm hơn bị điều khiển,nên nếu ép con làm theo ý mình, rất có thể bé sẽ phản kháng bằng cách tẩy chay thìa đấy.

Chấp nhận sự bừa bộn và bẩn thỉu:



​
Tập thìa là giai đoạn bé và mẹ lem nhem, bẩn thỉu nhất trong các giai đoạn ăn dặm. Ban đầu, có thể bé sẽ hất đổ thức ăn ở trong bát đi. Tiếp theo khi tập thìa, do chưa điều khiển được đôi tay làm chủ theo ý mình, nên vừa lúc bé xúc được thìa lên thì liền hất văng thức ăn đi chỗ khác hoặc rớt xuống bàn, sàn nhà, hoặc bé múc được thức ăn, có thể đưa được lên miệng rồi thì lại lệch hướng, đưa lên mũi, cổ, thậm chí có thể lên tận mắt, đầu.
Có khi bé quăng luôn cái thìa, dùng cả bàn tay để bốc các thức ăn lỏng, rồi “làm đẹp” cho mình bằng cách bôi trát thức ăn lên đầy, mặt, cổ. Chính vì sự bừa bộn này mà câu chuyện mẹ cho con ăn phải giải quyết vấn đề này, mẹ cũng có thể sử dụng một số mẹo nhỏ sau:

Hãy lót giấy báo hoặc tấm bạt xuống dưới ghế ăn của con, trải càng rộng càng tốt.
Cho con mặc áo yếm có tay và quàng một chiếc khăn lên đầu con. Nếu vào mùa đông hãy chuẩn bị một vài chiếc áo khoác cũ để con mặc lúc ăn và cho con đội mũ khi ăn
Nếu con tập thìa vào mùa đông, hãy tìm hiểu về loại sữa tắm và dầu gội khô, có bán ở các cửa hàng mẹ và bé để tắm, gội cho con bớt bẩn mà không buộc phải cởi quần áo của con ra.
Bedayroi xin gửi tới cha mẹ các sản phẩm đồ dùng ăn dặm chất lượng, đảm bảo an toàn, không gây độc hại cho trẻ. Đặc biệt các sản phẩm đều nhận được chứng nhận FDA của Cục quản lý thực phẩm và dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ về độ an toàn khi sử dụng.


----------



## Hạ Uyên (26/4/20)

Bài viết rất hữu ích ạ


----------



## bichthuy2251987 (3/5/20)

Em bé nhà mình học phương pháp Montessori ở trường nên dùng thìa tốt lắm luôn


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (23/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 

Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 

Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 

Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------

